# [Migration] Problème Ipw3945 vs Iwlwifi

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'ai eu une erreur qui n'a pas été documentée par le howto ou carrément sur le forum en Anglais ou Français.

Alors voici le message d'erreur en question lorsqu'on charge le module iwl3945 suivit du lancement de net.wlan0

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.22ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

net eth1: device_rename: sysfs_create_symlink failed (-17)

udev: renamed network interface wmaster0 to eth1

net wlan0_rename: device_rename: sysfs_create_symlink failed (-17)

```

Cette erreur, vient du fait que Udev a associé la carte Wifi avec l'ancien driver ipw3945.

La faute vient de ce fichier :

```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1a:6b:35:9c:76", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (ipw3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1b:77:4f:4b:1a", NAME="eth1"

```

Vous devez mettre la ligne SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1b:77:4f:4b:1a", NAME="eth1" en commentaire.

```

# nano /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:1b:77:4f:4b:1a", NAME="eth1"

```

Ensuite vous relancez et vous allez avoir une connexion wifi.

```

gentootux init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "gentoonet" at 00:1A:70:62:40:88

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP enabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.1.100/24

gentootux init.d #                                          

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.22ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:1a:70:62:40:88 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:1a:70:62:40:88

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:1a:70:62:40:88, but not in authenticate state - ignored

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:1a:70:62:40:88 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## geekounet

Hm, perso je laisse udev la renommer en eth1, et ça se passe très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as été chanceux, car moi de toute évidence, ça pas fonctionné  :Smile: 

----------

## darkangel92

hhuum j'ai jamais rencontré ce pb en WEP.. par contre depuis que je suis passé en WPA c'est le bordel.. je repasse en filaire.

----------

## lejim

Tu peux essayer un truc que je fais lors de clonage de machine, tu boot sur un livecd puis tu supprime le fichier 70-persistent-net.rules de façon à ce qu'au reboot il soit à nouveau généré de façon correcte.

----------

## anigel

Depuis que j'ai un portable avec une carte 4965, je n'ai jamais été aussi emm...dé.

Déjà qu'avant, je regardais le wifi avec méfiance, je peux vous dire que maintenant, le premier qui essaie de m'installer une borne près de moi se prend une tour dans les gencives   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

J'ai décidé d'ignorer cette carte wifi (qui me le rend bien).

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Depuis que j'ai un portable avec une carte 4965, je n'ai jamais été aussi emm...dé.
> 
> Déjà qu'avant, je regardais le wifi avec méfiance, je peux vous dire que maintenant, le premier qui essaie de m'installer une borne près de moi se prend une tour dans les gencives   !
> 
> J'ai décidé d'ignorer cette carte wifi (qui me le rend bien).

 

Sérieux ? Mon (peut-être) futur laptop aura une ipw4965 aussi... elle a quoi de pas bien ?

----------

## d2_racing

Elle fonctionne mal  :Sad: , car elle peut fonctionner seulement avec le driver Iwlwifi et c'est pas super stable selon certain.

Par contre, ça va vite changer, car le driver pour la Ipw3945 et la Ipw4965 sera dans le prochain noyau, soit dans le 2.6.24 à ce qui parraît.

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sérieux ? Mon (peut-être) futur laptop aura une ipw4965 aussi... elle a quoi de pas bien ?

 

Pour l'instant elle marche une fois sur 10. Disons qu'en règle générale, l'association avec l'AP se fait correctement, mais que 90% du temps au moment de l'acquisition DHCP tout se ré-initialise. Il faut alors tomber l'interface et tout reprendre du début...

Bref, j'ai décidé, afin d'éviter la crise de nerfs, d'attendre un pilote stable, ou la saint-glin-glin, premier des deux évènements atteint  :Laughing:  !

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sérieux ? Mon (peut-être) futur laptop aura une ipw4965 aussi... elle a quoi de pas bien ? 
> 
> Pour l'instant elle marche une fois sur 10. Disons qu'en règle générale, l'association avec l'AP se fait correctement, mais que 90% du temps au moment de l'acquisition DHCP tout se ré-initialise. Il faut alors tomber l'interface et tout reprendre du début...
> 
> Bref, j'ai décidé, afin d'éviter la crise de nerfs, d'attendre un pilote stable, ou la saint-glin-glin, premier des deux évènements atteint  !

 

Ok, ça me rassure pas  :Confused: 

Bah au pire, si ça marche pas pour moi non plus, ça sera l'occasion de me payer une Atheros en PCMCIA en attendant de bons drivers  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ou si tu as le choix d'une carte wifi, tu peux prendre une IPW3945ABG, elle fonctionne #1 avec l'ancien driver IPW3945 et elle fonctionne aussi très bien avec le Iwlwifi(Iwl3945).

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ou si tu as le choix d'une carte wifi, tu peux prendre une IPW3945ABG, elle fonctionne #1 avec l'ancien driver IPW3945 et elle fonctionne aussi très bien avec le Iwlwifi(Iwl3945).

 

Ouais ça je l'ai déjà sur mon laptop du taf, ça marche pas mal avec iwlwifi, bien qu'il me manque l'injection, et que j'ai pas beaucoup de portée (enfin ça faudrait voir avec l'antenne...). L'étais bien l'ipw2200 de mon autre laptop, yavait même l'injection depuis qq temps, et il avait une portée énorme  :Smile: 

Mais hélas non, ya pas le choix du Wifi  :Sad:  (pour info, c'est celui là que je compte me payer  :Smile:  )

----------

## d2_racing

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ouais ça je l'ai déjà sur mon laptop du taf, ça marche pas mal avec iwlwifi, bien qu'il me manque l'injection

 

Ça fait plusieurs fois que je vois le terme injection pour les WIFI, ça fait quoi au juste ?

----------

## lejim

Ca permet d'attaquer des réseau wifi notament avec aircrack. Pour info j'ai un packard bell bu45 avec ce fameux chip et j'en suis satisfait je n'ai jamais utilisé ipw3945 je l'ai depuis un mois et ça tourne sans aucun soucis avec iwlwifi et avec un bonne porté ( j'éclate un centrino avec ipw2200 en nombre d'AP joignable )

Pour l'injection il existe toujours le module ipwraw-ng qui fonctionne sur la nouvelle stack wifi ça marche moyennement mais c'est déja ça. Voici un ebuild Pour ipwraw-ng :

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: Exp $

inherit eutils linux-mod

DESCRIPTION="Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Drivers"

HOMEPAGE="http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/"

SRC_URI="http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/${P/_p/-}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=virtual/linux-sources-2.6.22"

RDEPEND=">=net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.4"

S="${PN}"

pkg_setup() {

        if kernel_is lt 2 6 22 ; then

                eerror "iwlwifi requires a kernel >=2.6.22."

                eerror "Please set your /usr/src/linux symlink accordingly."

                die "invalid /usr/src/linux symlink"

        else

                CONFIG_CHECK="MAC80211"

        fi

        BUILD_TARGETS="all"

        MODULE_NAMES="ipwraw(net/wireless:${S}:${S})"

        linux-mod_pkg_setup

}

src_compile() {

        linux-mod_src_compile

}

src_install() {

        linux-mod_src_install

        cd ${S}

        dobin util/wifi_tx

        dodoc CHANGELOG.ipwraw-ng CHANGES ISSUES README.ipwraw README.ipwraw-ng

}

```

Dailleurs je poste avec  :Wink:  na!

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour les infos  :Smile: 

----------

